# First Open Water Dive For ReCertification



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Today was our first open water dive, we went to navarre fishing pier and really had a great couple of dives the vis was about 50ft and the temp was about 59-60 chilly but alright with enough neoprene. I can't say enough about MBT dive shop they have been incredible to work with:clap Oh yeah and I met clay-do at the shop the other day as well, can't wait to go diving with you. Tommorrow we are planning on doing the jetties at Ft Pickens should be a great time...I can't wait


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

FLYBOY...are you C130 crew ? If so, I would like to extend the thanks of the Santa Rosa Sheriff's Office for the help the Air Force provided last night in the search ofa 6 year old autistic boy lost in the woods in East Milton. It was really awesome that the 130 was able to come in and give over an hour of search time. We did find the child early this morning and he was fine, just a little cold and scared.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Affirm....albiet we are a highly modified C-130:blownaway we do get to assist in search and rescue occasionly, but there A LOT of restrictions as to who, how and what we can assist with. Last week we did get to search for an elderly veteran who had gotten lost out on the western ranges though. I'm glad the 6 yr old was found safe:angel I have a 6yr old little girl and I can't imagine going through that


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Flyboy! It was good meetin you friday up at MBT too! Soon you'll be out in the Gulf killin stuff! Was sunday your last diving for your cert???

Lookin foward to it man!


----------

